# Glucosamine?



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I saw a bottle of glucosamine pills at the vet tonight & bought it to see if it helps with Riley's knee. Anyone else try it with positive results? I'll give an update in a few weeks. At $100 a bottle it BETTER do something!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep i've had friends dogs go on it and swear by it. It takes a little time to get into the system though. Try krill oil. It also works. At least it did on an old golden retriever who had arthritis from age 8 till she died at 19.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow - 19 that must be a record!!

Glucosamine is really good for everybody - human and dogs alike. We gave it to our Dane when he was young as they grow so fast and his joints are still doing fine at nearly 7 which is good for this breed.

However, most of my experience of glucosamine comes from my event and dressage horses. Here you could really notice a difference. 

There are loads of products on the market but one that is very highly thought of is Cortaflex. It is made by Equine America but they make it for dogs, cats and humans.

http://equine-america.co.uk/cortaflex-pet/why-cortaflex_1/

This is a UK website so you would need to find the .com version.

The best tip I can give you is that liquid works much better than powder or capsules as it absorbs more quickly.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

$100 a bottle is pretty steep. I would try a few other sources. Unless that bottle is 100% Glucosamine.
I used to take 3000mg of Glucosamine Sulfate and Chondroitin, along with 6000mg of Creatine Monohydrate per day to stay upright on a bicycle, and extend my racing career. It works is al Il can tell you. I was also taking 5000mg of Motrin on some days. 
Our horse came off the tracks at 3 years old with arthritis in the knees and microfractures of the pelvic saddle. He's been on a daily loading doses of Cosequin since we got him in November of 2004. It works for him.

Two products you may give a go to;
Hyalun, hyaluronic acid, another joint supplement that is given orally.
Legend, an injected form of Hyaluronic acid.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm hopeful that this will help. The brand I bought is "Dasuquin" & it says it's 99% glucosamine (600 mg per tablet). Just looked on Amazon & it's listed at $93.99 a bottle. (Why is this stuff so expensive?!?) I will also try some of the other supplements recommended!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Are you thinking about prevention or treatment?
link http://www.glucosamine-osteoarthritis.org/glucosamine/glucosamine-for-dogs.html 

"What Glucosamine Product is Best to Use for My Dog? 

When your pet's pain relief and health is at stake, you need to be careful about the competing products and the marketing hype. There are six factors that you need to take into account before purchasing any Glucosamine product for your dog. These are:
Type of Glucosamine (sulfate, HCL, or 2KCL)
Quality of the ingredients (superior quality, produced in a GMP certified facility)
Method of delivery (liquid or pills?)
Amount of Glucosamine needed per day 
The additional ingredients besides glucosamine
Daily Cost

The amount of glucosamine you will want to give your animal will depend on the condition your dog is in. It’s important to compare price per day and not price per product, as many companies try to fool you by providing 60 capsules or 32 oz. without telling you that you must use 6 capsules or 2 oz. per day. Hence be careful to always compare price per day! *A good rule of thumb is to look for 750mg of Glucosamine HCl and Glucosamine Sulfate per 50 pounds of weight*. Glucosamine 2KCL is a lower quality, less potent form of Glucosamine which generally is found in grocery stores or major low cost discount stores. Stay away from the 2KCL and NaCl forms of Glucosamine as they are a flat out rip off.

Keep in mind the benefits of a liquid Glucosamine. Many dogs are reluctant to having pills thrown down their throat. If the pill is mixed with the food, it could be chewed and lost in the teeth. A liquid form on the other hand, can be poured directly over the food for a guaranteed acceptance by the dog. Glucosamine has a pleasant taste for most all dogs. Most simply think it's a treat.

**Many vets recommend doubling the dosage of Glucosamine for dogs the first 2-3 weeks to engage a more rapid healing process. This is fine and may be very beneficial.**"


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

yea we use glucosamine for Axel as well, we buy a brand called synovi G3 (omega 3's and antioxidants added in as well. It is not a pill form, soft chews which is good as Axel thinks it is a treat which he gets after his meal..It may be somewhat expensive, however for the health and longevity of our dog. Priceless!!!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The instructions say to do a double dose (1,200 mg glucosamine - two chewable pills) per day for 4-6 weeks, then to switch to 1 a day for maintenance. She still has a limp from her knee injury 2 months ago that we're trying to treat. The vet tech recommended stem cell treatment if this doesn't help. She said they tried it first on one of the vets own dogs and saw drastic improvement.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Now I remember reading about it. Sorry, hope she recovers fast.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

My Riley hopes your Riley gets much better soon!!! Chuck sends V kisses too!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We're on day 4 of the double-dose and the limping has practically disappeared!  Can it really start working that quickly?!?


----------

